
We dislike UML and visual stuff. I want to make something different/better - raminonstuff
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/raminonstuff/build-software-visually?ref=hackernews
======
raminonstuff
I don't have a website to show it off yet, sorry but watch that video and read
my comments here before leaving feedback. Feedback here is always welcome.

My problem: UML stuff and Data-flow programming as in Unreal's Blueprint are
useless. Aspect oriented programming was also kind of messy and so ended up
nowhere.

My Answer: I want to make a difference. Have you ever used a GUI app for Git?
Well, why can't we represent those patches as "parameterised" visual
components or blocks and eliminate the need for them being "sequential"!?

This is exactly what I am suggesting in
[http://www.TaggedProgramming.com](http://www.TaggedProgramming.com) and
exactly what I want to create with SourceCreator.

At this stage, it's just a simple template based text processor. It plugs bits
of code into other bits of code - in a dumb way. But I want to make a clever
one in Clang/LLVM as well.

This is like a little GUI and Text based wizard to help us deal with some
stuff quicker and to focus more on what matters.

What do you think?

~~~
PaulHoule
It is hard to evaluate UML because there are so many subsets of UML that
represent many things. There are quite a few reasons why "the map is not the
territory" when using UML, primarily an inability to round-trip executable
code to the model and vice versa.

UML standards are being extended to make possible "executable UML" and
although the average UML tool sucks, there are people realizing much of the
Model Driven Dream using kit from certain vendors.

The data-flow stuff is definitely not useless: do you know how many engineers
and experimental physicists use LabView? Data-flow tools are also efficient at
parallel execution, thus you have people who are great at marketing and
geospatial thinking who can create "Expert Systems." From a front-end
application it is a simple server call to run the things they wrote to make
business decisions.

Scratch is the one visual programming system everybody loves and it is worth
imitating. In particular it is good for writing programs of the procedural
variey.

Years ago I used a web-app construction toolkit called Tango where instead of
writing code like PHP you stack up a lot of blocks like Scratch.

Tango was not that bad. It did not stay up to date with modern thinking about
how to make webapps, but it was workable, people really built apps with it.

~~~
raminonstuff
Thanks for feedback!

